
Clang/LLVM Support in Visual Studio - gok
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/clang-llvm-support-in-visual-studio/
======
ocdtrekkie
Presumably Microsoft is doing this as part of their "reskin Chrome" initiative
so that they can build the new Edge in Visual Studio. Chromium dropped support
for MSVC a long time ago.

~~~
paulirwin
Having attended an ISO C++ meeting and hearing the very constructive dialogue
between the various compiler teams and vendors, I am not that pessimistic. I
believe they are trying to prove that they can be interoperable with other
implementations, allowing you to use Visual Studio to build Clang/GCC projects
if you so desire, which helps the ecosystem of C++ as a whole. If Microsoft
only needed this for an internal tool for building Edge, they would have no
need to go through the difficulty of releasing it to the public and having to
support it.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I wouldn't be too surprised if they open sourced the new Edge at some point
though, since it's a fork of Chromium anyways. In which having the capability
to build it built into Visual Studio would make a lot of sense.

